
Ask HN: Do you use third party privacy tech? - mesutandtie
There seems to be a lot of funding in the space right now and the following startups have raised big:
- OneTrust
- Ethyca
- Transcend
- Privitar
- Evervault<p>I&#x27;m curious if anyone has:
1) Used any of these.
2) What for?
3) How you found it?<p>We&#x27;re looking into some solutions ourselves but I&#x27;m curious to know what value can be derived from these vs what we can just do ourselves.
======
ThePhysicist
For which problems or challenges are you looking for solutions? We're working
on an open-source privacy & security engineering toolkit:

[https://github.com/kiprotect/kiprotect](https://github.com/kiprotect/kiprotect)

You can of course build a lot of things yourself, advanced privacy & security
measures like pseudonymization & anonymization can be quite complex to
implement though, so we think it makes sense to rely on external providers for
those. Let me know if you want to chat, you find my contact info in my
profile. I know a lot of vendors in this area so if you have specific
questions I'd be happy to help.

